# Compatible breeds



## Balmy (Jul 19, 2014)

I am a mother of three children(teens). Due to ignorance we purchaced 3 GSDs of similar ages 2,5 years ago- 2 bitches and a dog. We had all 3 are neutured. The two bitches started fighting about a year ago. This only happens every few months, but is so severe that one or both needs vetenary attention after a fight. We have consulted a behavior specialist, but the situation has not improved. We decided to rehome one of the bitches as The situation is causing a lot of tention. We would like to obtain another dog for the third child though. Is this advisable? I presume a neutered male would be the best or would there then be tention between the males? What breed would you recommend? I would not want this situation to repeat!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

From your post it sounds to me like same sex aggression. 

I wouldn't recommend any 'breed' that supersedes a same sex aggression conflict. The chances of your bitch fighting with any other bitch that enters your home IMO are high if this aggression was already present and unmanageable...

The same might be the case with your male...

But if you're h*ll bent on getting another dog (one dog per teen IMO seems excessive,no?) I'd opt maybe for a male puppy. If later on the same sex aggression rears it's ugly head again, you might have to begin a crate and rotate routine with the culprits.

But TBH that is risky and I wouldn't want you to have to rehome another pup again...


----------



## Balmy (Jul 19, 2014)

Thank you Zeeva for taking interest in our case.

The decision to rehome was not taken lightly. We have tried all the other options including an animal behaviouralist.

What my children gain from their relationship with their dogs outweighs the cost of mainanance of these dogs.

I have learned during this process that same sex aggression is particularly bad between bitches, especially GSDs. I have no experience with keeping more than one male GSD. Is the agression similar between neutered males? Would it thus be wise to get a GSD male puppy or would a gentle more passive breed increase our chances of success?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

OP, same sex aggression isn't unusual, especially between bitches but it can be managed. There's a saying we have "Females fight for breathing rights while males fight for breeding rights".

Same sex aggression in males IME is less common than in females. I've had several females at once but watched them like a hawk and didn't tolerate any nonsense between them. The one I had to worry about more is a dominant female. She's good with other dogs but has to be the boss. She lives at my inlaws with two younger males she keeps in line. 

My current female isn't aggressive in any way but my 3rd dog in a couple years will be a male simply because I don't want to deal with a potential future bitch fight from the younger dog coming into her own. My experience is, it can be prevented and managed but it's not easy. Once it starts, its there forever between the two. Females hold grudges. 

If you're going to add another dog, I'd suggest a male. Introductions on neutral ground if you adopt an adult.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Balmy said:


> Thank you Zeeva for taking interest in our case.
> 
> The decision to rehome was not taken lightly. We have tried all the other options including an animal behaviouralist.
> 
> ...


What I bolded is really sweet. But can your family 'share' the dogs? 

I honestly can't answer your question about a 'passive breed'. From what I've read I don't think neutering makes a difference in terms of same sex aggression. I've got a neutered husky and he's pretty male aggressive...

I agree with KZoppa if you do decide to get another male, introduce them on neutral territory to prevent any kind of conflict. There are threads on here on how to introduce a new dog to a pack...

Good luck!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Does the child you are getting the dog for have a preference of breed? 

Personally, I would get a male, but a retriever of some kind. Less likely to have conflict. Not that you can't have multiple GSD in one home, I do, but I am not sure based on your story that this is good choice for your family. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I have 4 males(GSD, 2 goldens, and a husky mix)and two females(GSD and Samoyed mix)The females are similar in temperament and keep the boys in line. I have an almost 10 yr old female non GSD and an almost 3 yr female GSD. The older female has taught the younger one everything she knows and the younger one will eventually be the "leader". I won't get another female until my youngest female is at least 7, if ever. The males get into arguments every now and then but it doesn't get brutal. They stop themselves or one if the females steps in. They are all very close and if I'm doing something like trimming nails they all are right there. It is absolutely amazing to watch.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

I always recommend Huskies, as I've had little issues with mine getting along. However, Sibes are a lot more work to manage than GSDs. You have to research in advance to confirm that you can commit yourself to the needs and desires of a Sibe. They are VERY compatible with GSDs, and a lot of people on this board seem to have both, or a GSD and a GSD/Sibe mutt. I have 3 males that are all in tact with no issues. My female GSD is spayed. Here are some pics:


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

counter said:


> I always recommend Huskies, as I've had little issues with mine getting along. However, Sibes are a lot more work to manage than GSDs. You have to research in advance to confirm that you can commit yourself to the needs and desires of a Sibe. They are VERY compatible with GSDs, and a lot of people on this board seem to have both, or a GSD and a GSD/Sibe mutt. I have 3 males that are all in tact with no issues. My female GSD is spayed. Here are some pics:


I have better luck with the goldens and the GSD's. The husky mix and the male GSD get into more tiffs then any of them.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

llombardo said:


> I have better luck with the goldens and the GSD's. The husky mix and the male GSD get into more tiffs then any of them.


It's gotta be the greyhound (or the Gotham) in him then, right!?! Haha. 

Just kidding.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Wanted to add:

Oh yeah, they battle. They battle a lot. But it ends in a stalemate. The huskies roughhouse (and honestly play rougher than any breed I know) but the GSDs can take it, can match it, and can equalize. Mine have rarely escalated into a dog fight with each other. Maybe 2-3 times in almost 7 years total, and each time it was out of jealousy over who I was giving my love to at that exact moment. I was right there, I intervened and broke it up, no one was hurt. A lot of breeds wouldn't be able to handle the rough play of a Sibe. Our GSDs can! They are about the same size, almost the same energy level, and both like to wrestle and run and play. Plus they all have pointy ears! Gotta have dogs with pointy ears, right!!! Otherwise it's not a dog! Ha. Again, just kidding. I had a good day, so I'm on a roll making myself happy with my own replies.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> OP, same sex aggression isn't unusual, especially between bitches but it can be managed. There's a saying we have "Females fight for breathing rights while males fight for breeding rights".
> 
> Same sex aggression in males IME is less common than in females. I've had several females at once but watched them like a hawk and didn't tolerate any nonsense between them. The one I had to worry about more is a dominant female. She's good with other dogs but has to be the boss. She lives at my inlaws with two younger males she keeps in line.
> 
> ...


I 100% agree with this post. 

I will NEVER have multiple female dogs, EVER. I have multiple males now that get along great.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

counter said:


> It's gotta be the greyhound (or the Gotham) in him then, right!?! Haha.
> 
> Just kidding.


I think your half right. His movement sets the GSD off which is probably greyhound movement. Sometimes he doesn't back down which I think is the Husky personality.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

I think a retrieving breed compliments a GSD nicely. My dog got along with all retrievers. My dog also got along with Huskies. However, if you like GSDs, a retriever is more similar IMO.

Huskies don't listen really well, they can never be trusted off leash, they are diggers, escape artists, and are harder to train. I always say a GSD is like a Husky without all the bad traits. LOL

Retrievers are biddable like the GSD.

I've owned Huskies in the past before you think I'm going by what I hear. I've owned Huskies, GSD, and a Golden Retriever. Huskies are a lot more challenging and less receptive to doing what you want. My Retriever and GSD were far easier to manage and live with for what I wanted in a dog.

Biddability is HUGE to me. Just a thought.

As for the gender, I think you'd do better with a male. I had two neutered males at once who loved both sexes of dogs. And my males never got into a fight with each other.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Oh, as to answer your question about compatible breeds...........

My GSD has lived with or is friends with another GSD, a Dalmatian, a Rottweiler, 2 GSD/Husky mixes, 2 Min Pins, 4 Dobermans, an Australian Cattle Dog mix, a Lab/Great Dane mix and a Lab.

I think the Doberman is the best compatible breed for the GSD. They are similar in size and weight, they are both tough breeds that play rough and can handle each other and they just look great together. 

I have a GSD and a Dalmatian and I think they are perfect together. They get along GREAT. My Dalmatian has more energy and more stamina than my GSD though but they still chase each other all day. Even though my GSD is 4 inches taller and about 20 pounds heavier than my Dal, my Dal wrestles with him and can hold his own.  

My next dog will be a female Doberman.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I believe it's difficult to answer the compatible breed question because each dog is different.

But anyway, here's an idea for you. Maybe you can foster an adult dog for a while to make sure they get along with your other dogs...


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

LaRen616 said:


> My next dog will be a female Doberman.


Meh... forget doberman !! my next dog is a chihuahua


----------

